# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NASH July Meeting



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nature Aquarium Society of Houston 
July Meeting

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Our meeting will be on Saturday, July 9th, 4 PM to 6 PM for the purpose of bagging plants to be auctioned for the benefit of NASH at the Houston. Bring your plants and appropriate info to create labels for them. We will have 1 gallon and sandwich size baggies on hand and will make the labels and cards that the auctioneer reads during the auction.

Beer and wine will be served.

Interested people please contact Paul at 
[email protected] for address and location of the meeting


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

you send free plane tickets right?









by the way, the shrimp are already breeding, and i counted 8 tiny babies today.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

July's meeting was one big success. Thank you, Ann, for having us! Lots of plants were bagged and labeled for the auction tomorrow at the Houston Aquarium Society. It was just amazing how many(or much)plants we had; from common to uncommon to rare ones. From easy to moderate to difficult to downright evil Big thanks to Ann as well as Luis, Thanh, and Valerie for helping out today! You guys rule!


----------

